# Amtrak's CEO rankles a few but ...



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Nice article overall. Here's a question. Would it really be that pricey to put their own lines next to the freight lines? Or at least some of it. Have you ever been on a road that's got 2 lines in the same direction which sometimes goes to one lane? Then back again... Maybe something like that.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...no-love-lost-for-dining-cars-long-haul-routes


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

What separates me from people like Anderson is that I have deep feelings and pleasant memories of train and airplane rides. He's just cold steel, but that seems to be what's needed to captain a corporation these days. Life isn't what it was in the train heydays, and those of us clinging to the past are definitely and understandably upset by the changes. We're just longing for those days of youth, less pressure and strife...and a good comfortable train ride. hwell:


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Totally agree, he's a bean counter.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Whether he's a bean counter or not, Amtrak's Anderson is right about a lot of things. It'll be worth observing if these proposed changes eventually occur under his watch.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

but i'll say this and now i know why i avoided delta if at all possible he doesn't (appear) to use his own product. i mean i used to talk into a local kmart -- i was like "how could anyone running this company walk in here and not say 'ah hah we obviously need to address this!'"... same to me for flying. if ceos just take private jets then well, they never really know. if they just take limos and never their trains, then they never really know, etc...


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Severn said:


> Nice article overall. Here's a question. Would it really be that pricey to put their own lines next to the freight lines? Or at least some of it.


Depends if you consider 1-2 million per mile pricey or not. Definitely ain’t cheap.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Government spending*



prrfan said:


> Depends if you consider 1-2 million per mile pricey or not. Definitely ain’t cheap.


prrfan;

You're right, it ain't cheap, unless you compare it to the cost of California's "High speed rail" boondoggle, or retrofitting freeways to make them "earthquake resistant." They make 2 mil per mile look like a bargain! 

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

traction fan said:


> prrfan said:
> 
> 
> > Depends if you consider 1-2 million per mile pricey or not. Definitely ain’t cheap.
> ...


Yes, that’s true. The economics depend on location. In SoCal it may pay off. In the expanses of the west and mid-west, probably not.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Adding a railroad line next to an existing one is not quite the same as adding another lane to a highway. Many rail lines were squeezed into the right of way that they are using many years ago and no room is left. Governments can "condemn" property for highways but I don't think railroads can do that.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

rogruth said:


> Governments can "condemn" property for highways but I don't think railroads can do that.


this search suggests otherwise

https://www.google.com/search?q=rai...hUKEwjGrP6VmLnmAhWCGDQIHY_BAR8Q1QIoAHoECAsQAQ

https://www.nap.edu/read/22093/chapter/22


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

bigdodgetrain said:


> this search suggests otherwise
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=rai...hUKEwjGrP6VmLnmAhWCGDQIHY_BAR8Q1QIoAHoECAsQAQ
> 
> https://www.nap.edu/read/22093/chapter/22


That is clear as mud. So maybe or maybe not.
If it is for a private railroad it seems to be much more difficult today.


----------

